# Languages?



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

So,

Tai started out learning English. Being with me he now knows the appropriate Spanish words to what I'm saying (OK, I'm half Spanish). So now my pup is bi-lingual. Now I'm learning Italian (and German/Swedish is on the agenda). I was just wondering, with the group that we have here, How many languages would you say that your pup knows? ;D

J


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie only knows English, but it does amaze me how much he understands! Most of the dogs I've ever had have been unilingual. However, I did have a Harrier back in the 70's who knew a little French. LOL! ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Both of my Vs Sophie and Pacsi "speak" English and Russian.... Working on Latvian  
(Our cat knows only Latvian and Russian  )


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

My dogs first language is body language, second is American English - that's all for me. 
Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

As we Write

Swedish UBONICS ;D 

aka Global

Domination ;D :-*

Real life less humor I have always used "No Mas" for leave it in the field

not sure WHY?


Really never chased

da' Taco's :


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

"No Mas"? Rudy? Really? I use that ALL the time!! That and calma, or calmate. Totally interchangeable with "settle or settle down".


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

;D Ha... I bet ya they all speak the universal language of love!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

13 pointers all cash and carry hunters

all for others pushed remote'

No Cupcakes Hunting 

"No Mas" was a key to greatness

and a 10x County clay pigeon champion shooter shared this with me

My dead bother who should of pushed the Olympics

None not one could shot with him

he shot **** birds many times with a handgun open wild birds only

ran only GPS and Brits

Only Human on this earth

that could out stack my birds and dreams

He was a monster arms that humbled Hogans the Cheater Roider to string cheese

He was a wild farm Orchards Hunting machine

As he lay on the slab of death cancer took him to 255lbs Rock solid Jackson Muscle to 155lbs in 4 months

He told me little brother

and I swear this

I am done

your now Bigger then me

No Mas'

I use it daily to remember the one my Blood

they paid to never show up again

Turkey shots paid him in cash not to humble them 

We never got along

we both Butted heads

but as I watch his fight for life reduce him to almost nothing

He was and Died a Warrior He cleaned 14 Valleys all birds

and He left me with "No Mas"

Finish this up for me ;D

He hated my mates they were much better looking  

Rudy hears No mas he sits and leg up anywhere

Sir Coppertopper would stop on bird No Mas


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby learns a few words when we go on our shoot, aimed at some of the beaters from the head beater....none repeatable on a public forum lol!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We are trying a little to make Ruby bi-lingual. Our landscaper Jose and his son will speak to Ruby in spanish. They give her the basic commands - sit, stay, etc. She is doing well. She loves her Jose. We cannot even say his name in the house or she will go running to the front window to look for him. Also, anytime she hears a lawn mower she thinks he is here.


----------

